

Ask YC:  I'm applying to YC with a web app, but I also have 4 facebook apps going on the side. - blored

Chances are that I will also be launching a 5th Facebook App after applying to YC that might gain significant traction.  Does YC take a percentage of these projects as well?<p>*I do not actually have 4 facebook apps.  I made up this question.
======
davidw
Sounds like a "focus" issue - they're not going to want you to be dividing
your attention, especially not with something they're not involved in.

------
Jd
<<I do not actually have 4 facebook apps. I do not actually have 1 facebook
app. I do not actually have any hacking skills, but occasionally think about
becoming a hacker, applying to YC, and creating useless Facebook apps. Please
indulge me by answering my made up questions.>>

No thanks.

------
rms
If they are part of the corporation YC funds.

~~~
blored
So does one recommend putting all your projects in the corporation of YC
funds?

~~~
palish
One probably recommends focusing on one project at a time.

P.S. If you ever get rich, I expect an email rubbing this comment in my face
;)

